# Photoshop Texterkennung



## Rendar (18. August 2004)

Hi,
weiß jemand, ob es in Photoshop eine Texterkennung gibt, mit der ich tExte in Bindern bearbeiten kann?

Wenn ja, wie?

Gruß
Rendar ;-)


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. August 2004)

Nein, PS selbst hat keine Texterkennung.
Das macht man mit einer OCR-Software


----------

